# Trapped These Hogs Last Wednesday



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

These hogs were in one of our portable traps last Wed. morning. The big sow in the center weighed about 250 pounds. The trap is pictured.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Were they all in the trap at the same time?


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

> Were they all in the trap at the same time?


Yes, they were. It was crowded too.


----------



## ttreewalkerr1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Okie Hog said:


> Yes, they were. It was crowded too.


 May i ask why your posting this on Michigan forum ? Doesn't Oki have a DNR website ? This is not relative to this site or anyones location.. Should i google "Tiger" and post safari hunt pics in Michigan white tail forum ?


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rooster2k2 (Oct 19, 2005)

ignore that treewalker dude, you are totally welcome to post here. Dudes a troll...


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool good job an treewalkers a tool keep posting


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay the population is down wnen and where is the roast?


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

thats a whole bunch of pork never meet anyone who didnt like a pig roast


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

mmmmmm:corkysm55 good eatin!


----------

